# Time out stuck at 1 minute



## Max de Graaf (Feb 3, 2016)

I have the exact same problem but i am nor running the Pro or Ultimate Windows edition. So running the Group Policy Editor seems not an option for me. Any ideas on how to work around that?

Similar to this thread http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...imeout-stuck-at-1-min-939586.html#post6886026


----------



## Max de Graaf (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: [SOLVED] Windows 8.1 Screen Saver timeout stuck at 1 min*

I found a way to run the GPE on Windows 10 Home. When i check that same setting (Interactive Logon: Machine Inactivity Timeout) is was set as not defined. I enabled it and set it to 900. Still the screensave resets to 1 minute.

Also tried to enforce via:
User Configuration/Administrative Templates/Control Panel/Personalization/Enable Screen Saver... No luck. Still defaults to 1 minute.

Getting crazy here...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have moved you to a thread of your own, hijacking another's thread is not the best forum etiquette, also as you have a different version of windows the solution if there is one may be wholly different, however I have included a link to that thread in your first post for reference.


----------

